# Replacement windows vs New windows with vinyl siding



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice on wanting to replace some aluminum windows with new vinyl windows. All of the windows are on walls with vinyl siding except 2 which are in brick walls. My questions are regarding which style window (new vs replacement) and the installation of each.

Removal of old windows

Is it better to use tool to cut nail fin off of existing frame to remove window or pull back siding and remove j-channel to get to nail fin and remove nails to remove window? If I cut the fin off to get the window out can I even get nailed fin out without removing j-channel?


Installation of new windows

Any reason not to use new window with nail fin if I loosen and remove j-channel? If I do cut the nail fine off and go with a replacement window then i just measure the window to existing j-channel?
It looks like they made some type of trim to slide in to cover the side of the window case that extends out past the j-channel. If you do not do it like that what is the other option? To push the window in more (and trim sheet rock a little on inside) and set window even with j-channel.
With the ones in brick the only option is cutting fin (or pulling it out) and using replacement windows secured to wall through side of frames correct?

trying to attach a couple pictures also.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Whats better is usually more a function of budget in this case. A full new construction (i.e. nailing flange installation) is usually best but will come at a premium.


----------



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have not even checked into the prices so not sure how much the difference will be. Not against the investment but i guess is it worth the extra time and cost. What is the overall advantage of a new window with nail fin? Is removing the vinyl siding and j-channel something that is doable or worth it? Or is the replacement window just as good?

What about the installation of the replacement window? Do you cut the sheet rock back on the inside to slide it in to not have the side of the frame to cover up on the outside of is that a standard practice to cover it with the piece of siding?
thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you doing this or someone else? 

If the siding is newer and in decent shape, it is usually malleable enough to remove and access the flange. 

Replacement windows are usually deeper in terms of frame depth and are often installed drywall to drywall. 

Done properly, replacement windows are a proven option.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

if you go with new construction window you can get the j channel built-in to the window, just make sure your siding will be long enough though


----------



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

Windows on Wash,
thanks again for your reply. My plans are to do it myself. I think that the siding is new enough to be able to move it around. With them probably being deeper the correct way is to go in and not have them stick out more I would think. Is that correct? 
If I could stay with a new window with fin can I cut the fin off and secure like a replacement window to have the same depth frame? Is there a way to cover/holes used to secure frame?
Thanks


----------



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

ktmrider,
thanks for reply. Can you send me a picture or link to the type with the j-channel built in? How is this type of window secured? Does it have a nail fin?
thanks


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The problem with the integrated J-channel for what you're doing is that the length of your existing siding would be short by about an inch.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

GLS0628 said:


> ktmrider,
> thanks for reply. Can you send me a picture or link to the type with the j-channel built in? How is this type of window secured? Does it have a nail fin?
> thanks


 it's a new construction window, wherever you have been looking for Windows they will have them, it's just grooved so the siding can go inside of it


----------

